# BUGS!



## blackmatter (Apr 9, 2008)

ok so what do you all do to prevent bites or just be safe when your campin out from lets say brown recluses black widows snakes etc, especially in southern statesi mean grant it it just know your area but any run ins etc? i just want to here everything and anything on this topic.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

well.
obtain a tent
close it when yur not in it

if yur trecken, just dont wear shorts if your that paranoid about it, wear pants

Just plain and simple, leave them alone, they'll leave you alone
seeing as black widows are most always in dark moist places just be smart
brown recluses ... well idk


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Apr 9, 2008)

eat garlic! if only a little itll help
them fuckers hate the smell and that shit comes through every pour... You could also burn smuges of dried grasses or sage, plastic bags not reccomended...


----------



## monster (Apr 10, 2008)

totally. i've known a million more people who have gotten scabies than have been bitten by any serious spiders.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 10, 2008)

it is rare. especially black widows. 

eating garlic helps with most bugs. so does using stuff like patcholi(sp?) andother smelly herbs. pungent smells that bugs aren't used to tends to drive them away. smoke from camp fires it helpful too.


----------



## Labea (Apr 10, 2008)

i saw alot of snakes in colorado, i dont think there is much of anything to do to keep them away. maybe run like hell, or stay very still? We were squatting this one place in Arvada by the tracks and first thing when we starting settling in, this 3-4 foot orange/tan/brown snake, at least 6-7' in circumference, comes into the building, like he owns the place. he probably did. i tried to detour him many times with a long plank, and ended up having to seriously maim it. i felt bad, but we had a puppy, and the room was small and there wasnt much else to do, you know? another run in with a snake was further down the tracks, a baby rattle snake! YIKES! but the girl i was with wouldnt let me try to get rid of it, even though it was inhabiting our 'relieving' area...


----------

